
Spotify co-founders threaten to quit Sweden - randomname2
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/938dfede-00be-11e6-99cb-83242733f755.html
======
strictnein
FT paywall blocking the way.

Google work around works: [https://www.google.com/#q=Spotify+co-
founders+threaten+to+qu...](https://www.google.com/#q=Spotify+co-
founders+threaten+to+quit+Sweden)

~~~
tzs
That's what the "web" link at the top right under the story link does.

~~~
strictnein
Ahh, never even noticed that before.

